# FX 6300 On Asus M5AL-M USB3- Need help on Underclock and Cooling



## bhvm (Mar 17, 2015)

Dear Friends,
I recently emptied my pockets into an FX 6300 On Asus M5AL-M USB3 with 16 GB Corsair DDR3 Ram.
While the Mobo is very high quality and rock solid, I am dissapointed by the puny cooler that AMD has provided. Some Info first-

> System is fully stock and at default settings, No OC
>Latest drivers has been installed
> The system is running a Fresh, clean Windows 7 64 WITHOUT any other softwares or apps (sparing a few monitoring Utils)
> The graphics card is not purchased yet.
>My cabinet is Clutter free and has 2 80mm Exhausts.

I've seen that the CPU Hits 63.C very easily within 15 sec of Benchmarking (Like prime 95). I can see that the small cooler (Which is similar to ones on My old AMD X2 Manchester CPU) can not keep up with 3 times the cores it was designed for. Things will get only worse after a High end video card is installed. My cabinet is Clutter free and has 2 80mm Exhausts.

I can also see few other guys having problem with this CPU-
*www.digit.in/forum/cpu-motherboards/188463-amd-fx-6300-getting-heated-uptro-70c.html

So guys, I need help Underclocking and Undervolting the CPU to make it cool until I hunt and procure a decent aftermarket Cooler.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2015)

No need to underclock but buy this for cooling:Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler - Cooler Master : Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2015)

@ OP - your pc config [ like which cabinet - link to the product page, graphics card and PSU ] and how many fans you have inside of the cabinet. Anyway, undervolting is a nice thing and can really increase your cpus efficiency and it's life due to less heat generation.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 19, 2015)

bhvm said:


> Dear Friends,
> I recently emptied my pockets into an FX 6300 On Asus M5AL-M USB3 with 16 GB Corsair DDR3 Ram.
> While the Mobo is very high quality and rock solid, I am dissapointed by the puny cooler that AMD has provided. Some Info first-
> 
> ...



Temperatures are also effected by the ambient room temperature as well. Anyways, 63'C on load is not high at all. Its perfectly normal to have those temperature on load without water cooling.

I have an Intel i5 4590 latest generation devil canyon that is supposed to be extremely efficient. Even that reaches 58-59'C under full load. And I have 120mm case fan installed as well. Ambient temperatures are about 20-25'C here.

I would have worried if the temperatures would start crossing upper 80'C limit(if overclocked). Below that. I won't even consider that as a issue.

Don't get paranoid. Even now If you are not satisfied. Then I would suggest that you buy an after market cooler for the processor. That would lower your temperatures.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 19, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Temperatures are also effected by the ambient room temperature as well. Anyways, 63'C on load is not high at all. Its perfectly normal to have those temperature on load without water cooling.
> 
> I have an Intel i5 4590 latest generation devil canyon that is supposed to be extremely efficient. Even that reaches 58-59'C under full load. And I have 120mm case fan installed as well. Ambient temperatures are about 20-25'C here.
> 
> ...



I had the same problem with my AMD, I updated the BIOS to fix the issue.
Later I purchased tx3 to be on the safe side.


----------



## bhvm (Mar 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> No need to underclock but buy this for cooling:Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler - Cooler Master : Flipkart.com



In the process of Buying one. But will take some time



topgear said:


> @ OP - your pc config [ like which cabinet - link to the product page, graphics card and PSU ] and how many fans you have inside of the cabinet. Anyway, undervolting is a nice thing and can really increase your cpus efficiency and it's life due to less heat generation.



My Cabinet is a custom made (modded) mATX. Like I said, Its a blank new PC with just the Mobo and HDD. Things are GFX and accessories are pending. There are 2 80mm Exhausts.



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Temperatures are also effected by the ambient room temperature as well. Anyways, 63'C on load is not high at all. Its perfectly normal to have those temperature on load without water cooling.
> 
> I have an Intel i5 4590 latest generation devil canyon that is supposed to be extremely efficient. Even that reaches 58-59'C under full load. And I have 120mm case fan installed as well. Ambient temperatures are about 20-25'C here.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed Post. I have intels running at 88.C without a hiccup since years. Intels take kindly to High temps. On the Other hand, AMDs are soft beasts and whereas 80.C is just a normal day on Intel Machine, 70.C is Sounding alarms and 75.C is death to AMD. Thats why I did'nt want to play on the danger zone. I will still try some settings and let you know. But just what settings shall I change? Vcore? FSB? Multiplier?



Gollum said:


> I had the same problem with my AMD, I updated the BIOS to fix the issue.
> Later I purchased tx3 to be on the safe side.


Wow!. What Bios version you have now? And How much cooling is increased?


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2015)

bhvm said:


> Thanks for the detailed Post. I have intels running at 88.C without a hiccup since years. *Intels take kindly to High temps.* On the Other hand, *AMDs are soft beasts* and whereas 80.C is just a normal day on Intel Machine, 70.C is Sounding alarms and *75.C is death to AMD.* Thats why I did'nt want to play on the danger zone. I will still try some settings and let you know. But just what settings shall I change? Vcore? FSB? Multiplier?


You have *misconceptions.*

Stop worrying. Even if FX-6300 hits 80 degrees, it is fine and you're merely hitting 65.


----------

